# Extreme-C



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey everyone, 
Has anyone riden an Extreme-C? I'm interested in this bike but have only seen one at my LBS that is not built-up. I want a really light carbon frame that will climb, but is can also be used everyday. Let's face it...if I'm spending $4400 for the frame I'm going to ride it! The other bike I'm considering is the Time Ulteam, also very light. Any insight, as to stiffness, ride quality, etc would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I have an Extreme-C which I have been riding since May this year. I love it. It is extremely responsive and, not surprisingly, it climbs superbly. I have just been down to the Alps and climbed Galibier, Alpe d'Huez and had an amazing time. My opinion - don't hesitate!


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for your response.
Is this your everyday bike? For me it would be...Is this the type of bike I could use day in and out? How is it on flats? Can you compare it to any other bikes you have riden? Sorry for all the questions, but you are the only one that I've talked to that has actually riden one.

Thanks oldtrackie


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Well I don't ride it every day, but I don't protect it with cotton wool either. I have a C40 for wet, Winter, muddy days and ride/race the Extreme-C in the sun! It's great on the flat and incredibly responsive. I didn't think there would be a great deal of difference between the Extreme-C and the C40, but there is.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is mine since Jan/06. I ride it every weekend Sat. & Sun. It has almost 1500 miles on it. I love it. Go for it you will like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Real nice! Let me ask you...what made you decide on this frame over other lightweight carbon frames? Also, I'm going to ride mine everyday, rain or shine. Is that going to be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Not exactly sure what you are worried about riding "every day, rain or shine". It's a great bike and I'm sure you will love it. The only problem riding it as you plan is cleaning it....!


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

It seems that everyone I talk to only uses this bike on weekends or perfect days. That to me says the bike may be too fragile for everyday riding. Thats my concern. I know I'm just being paranoid, but...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Bike Stand*

Can you tell me the name of the bike stand and where you purchased the stand? Nice bike although I haven't seen an Extreme C whose color scheme I like. I think I'll stick with my C40 for now.



colnago_ed said:


> Here is mine since Jan/06. I ride it every weekend Sat. & Sun. It has almost 1500 miles on it. I love it. Go for it you will like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I think that's because they are working their asses off Mon to Fri to be able to afford a $8K bike. 



jsmst32 said:


> It seems that everyone I talk to only uses this bike on weekends or perfect days. That to me says the bike may be too fragile for everyday riding. Thats my concern. I know I'm just being paranoid, but...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Can anyone describe the difference in ride between the Extreme and a C50 HP?

Oh, and I too would like to know where to buy one of those rear wheel bike stands!


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*Check out competitive cyclist ...*

Their site has plenty of info on this, as well as on the weight question you posed in your other post.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Hillen said:


> Their site has plenty of info on this, as well as on the weight question you posed in your other post.


To be honest, I take everything I read on the Comp Cyclist web page with a grain of salt. Every frame description is a gushing advertisement, not an honest account of the frameset.
For example, in the R3 write-up, they still praise how wonderful the R2.5 was. Hell, half of them broke (including mine..).


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

jsmst32 said:


> It seems that everyone I talk to only uses this bike on weekends or perfect days. That to me says the bike may be too fragile for everyday riding. Thats my concern. I know I'm just being paranoid, but...


I don't think Pro's would be riding them if they were fragile. It's an expensive bike and therefore I'd rather not ride it when the weather is cr4p. If, however, I had a few million£ in the bank, I'd probably have one for every day of the week!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

boneman said:


> Can you tell me the name of the bike stand and where you purchased the stand? Nice bike although I haven't seen an Extreme C whose color scheme I like. I think I'll stick with my C40 for now.


There is only a sticker on the bike stand listed " super stand " :mad2:


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

New updated photo with ES wheels


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

@colnago_ed

Can you tell me the size? I guess it´s a 48s or 50s.

Thank you.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: yes, it is a 48s


----------

